# Nikon Makes the World's Largest Human Camera, Because Why Not?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 26, 2017)

```
<em>NIKON CELEBRATES ITS 100TH ANNIVERSARY AND IS INCLUDED IN THE GUINNESS BOOK OF WORLD RECORDS: THEY HAVE CREATED THE BIGGEST HUMAN CAMERA IN THE WORLD TO CELEBRATE THEIR CENTENARY</em></p>
<p>The Guinness World Record dedicated to Nikon’s centenary was established last Sunday: more than 1000 people got together to form the biggest human camera in the world! Everyone who responded to the call to action was invited to participate. All you had to do to take part in this ambitious feat was enrol on the site. A judge from the Guinness World Records was there to certify the record, and to proclaim the official result.</p>
<p>The initiative was conceived and organised by Nital, the official distributor of Nikon and by Media Italia. It is part of the celebrations for the centenary of the legendary Japanese brand: a unique event which will go down in history, just like Nikon who has used its technology for 100 years to always be one step ahead to offer the right tools before anyone else to experience and then relive every moment and every emotion with a quality of image which is special and unique.</p>
<p>Nikon is a global icon: in their 100 years of history there have been many cameras that have marked milestones in photography! It was the main star of “Blow Up”, an emblematic film in the history of cinema and of “The Bridges of Madison County”, as well as space adventures and reports which have documented outstanding events of the last century.</p>
<p>You can check out the high resolution photos <a href="https://www.nikonclub.it/evento100anni-download">here</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2017)

*cam·er·a* 
ˈkam(ə)rə _noun_
A device for recording visual images in the form of photographs, film, or video signals.

So, technically not a camera. Sorry, Nikon. 

Portugal had over 34,000 people for their image, and they didn't need to use a banner for the letters. Football is clearly more popular than photography.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 26, 2017)

Despite the devastatingly large sensor in this super camera -- nearly the size of a tennis court -- it sadly still had lousy video AF.

- A


----------

